# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  وإنت بتقول الشهادة  شعر / عصام علم الدين   غناء / حميد الشاعرى

## صفحات العمر

وأنت بتفول الشهادة 
أنا كنت شايفك حى / وشايف نفسى ميت 
وانت بتقول الشهادة 
إنت الزمن اللى جى / وانا سنينى اللى مرت 
وانت بتقول الشهادة 
لقيتنى زى العبد / لقيتك أنت السيد
إنت كرامة ومجد / دمك بيروى الارض 
ونّــا دمى اللى متجمد
أنا مسلوب الإرادة وخنوعى بقى العادة 
وانت اللى أعلى راية 
قلتلنا أغلى آية
وانت بتقول الشهادة  


شعر / عصام علم الدين
لحن / يـاسر سـليم
غناء / حميد الشـاعرى 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=5qEV4z63a3M

وللحبيب / عصام علم الدين اصدق الامنيات بدوام الرقى والابداع
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل.. صفحات العمر




كلمات راقيه ورائعه من شاعر الدانوب الأزرق أ.عصام علم الدين 

وأداء متميز جداً من حميد الشاعري 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## العسل المر

ألف ألف مبروك ان رسالتك يا عم عصام هتوصل للناس كلها - نصرك الله يا غزة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

الشكر موصول للمايسترو محمد سعيد  .. .. من كتر كلام عم عصام عنك .. .. شوقني اني اعرف حضرتك

----------


## ابوالمجد

المبدع الرقيق جدا الانسان عصام علم الدين كلماتك نفذت للقلب وادمت العين اردت ان اهنئك علي الكلمة قبل ان اسمع اللحن
مزيدا من التالق والنجاح 
اخوك
ابوالمجد حسين

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

مبروك يا عصام سبق جميل والنص جميل جدااااا 

وخصوصا المفتتح لقيتك انت حى لقتنى انا ميت

ما شاء الله الله يزيدك

----------


## محيى الفقى

الاستاذ/عصام علم الدين
شاعر الدانوب الازرق
كلمات رائعة
تم وصلها بشهادة  لاالاه الا الله
واقعية صادقة ينطق بها احد ابطال الساعة
اتمنى من الله ان تعلو اصواتنا  بالحق
ويسمعها القاصى والدانى
وتقبل تحياتى وامنياتى بدوام العطاء
اخوك
محيى الفقى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *
> الأخ الفاضل.. صفحات العمر*
> **
> 
> ** 
> *كلمات راقيه ورائعه من شاعر الدانوب الأزرق أ.عصام علم الدين*  
> *وأداء متميز جداً من حميد الشاعري*  
> *تحياتي العطرية*  
> ...


 اشكرك من القلب اخى الحبيب أيمن خطاب :f: 
على مبادرتك السريعه بتهنئة شاعرنا الجميل
شاعر الدانوب الازرق / عصام علم الدين 
وهذا ليس بغريب ابدا على شخصك الرائع
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ألف ألف مبروك ان رسالتك يا عم عصام هتوصل للناس كلها - نصرك الله يا غزة
> 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
> 
> الشكر موصول للمايسترو محمد سعيد .. .. من كتر كلام عم عصام عنك .. .. شوقني اني اعرف حضرتك


 الله يخليك يا عًـــبد وفعلا الارواح جنود مجندة 
والقلوب عند بعضها 
وزى ما كلمك عصام عنى كلمنى عنك وعن مصريتك وجدعنتك
ربنا يديم المحبه ويشرفنى جدا معرفتك
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## إشراقة أمل

قلت الشهادة وقلنا مات
بس الحقيقة احنا اللى متنا
بكينا عليك يادوب ساعات
وانت العايش مش قلوبنا
صرختك خرقت آذاننا
واحنا دايما كتموا صوتنا 
....
تحية لشاعرنا الكبير عصام علم الدين 
وتمنياتنا له دائما بكل نجاح

وتحية للأخ الفاضل صفحات العمر على الموضوع 
ونصر الله أمتنا وفرج كربتنا

----------


## سمـاء

ودائما أبدا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

عصام علم الدين

احسست بكلماتك صدى لهذه الصورة...

صفحات العمر

شكرا لتلك الاضافة الجميلة

----------


## عزة نفس

فارس الكلمة

استاذي عصـــــام علـــم الدين

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

لقد سعدت حين تلقيت تلك الخبار المشرفه

حقيقة انت اهل لأكتر واكبر من ذلك

وتحمل حرف يستحق كل تقدير وتبجيل 

وفقك الله دائما ومن نجاح الى نجاح اكبر

انت اهل له وتستحقه وعن جداره

هنا تحفر أقلاماً حروفا ًمن نور

تخطوها اقلام راقية رائعة

لا بد ان يتحدث عنها تاريخ الادب في يوم من الأيام

ونتنقل من فارس الى فارس كي نتحدث عن

 أيات الإخلاص والإخوة والوفاء

وننتقل الي فارس للكلمة

يحمل قلبا ناصع البياض

استاذنا القدير فارس الكلمة الوفي

استاذي صفحــــــات العمر
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
جزاك الله  كل خير 

لما اراه منك من صور تحمل اسما وارق وارقى معانٍ

هنا اجد صوراً بهية  نادرة من الإخوة والتفاني في الإخلاص

ومن هنا اهنئك اخي على اخر ديوان شعر طبع لك

ارق امنياتي اليك والي استاذي عصام علم الدين

دائما بالنجاح والتوفيق والرقي

في عالم الإبداع

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عمل رأئع أستاذ عصام علم الدين

تمنياتي بالتوفيق دائماً

لفته طيبه منك يامايسترو الكلمه / أ. صفحات العمر

دام لنا وجودك العطر وكلماتك المميزه

تحياتي*

----------


## فنان فقير

> وأنت بتفول الشهادة 
> أنا كنت شايفك حى / وشايف نفسى ميت 
> وانت بتقول الشهادة 
> إنت الزمن اللى جى / وانا سنينى اللى مرت 
> وانت بتقول الشهادة 
> لقيتنى زى العبد / لقيتك أنت السيد
> إنت كرامة ومجد / دمك بيروى الارض 
> ونّــا دمى اللى متجمد
> أنا مسلوب الإرادة وخنوعى بقى العادة 
> ...


 الشاعر الجميل / عصام علم الدين
الله عليك تسلم ايدك يا غالى وربنا يوفقك
فى حياتك 0 وحشتنى)
واشكر المايسترو محمد سعيد الصديق المخلص 
الخلوق
يارب النصر لغزه
فنان فقير

----------


## لحظة تحدي

اخي الاستاذ \ عصام
الله عليك لا املك الا ان اقول ذلك امام هذه الملحمة الرائعة من الكلمات فبحق انت عبرت عما بداخلنا فنحن موتي وهم الاحياء فشكرا لك  شكرا علي احساسك الراقي وقلمك الشجاع وكلماتك العذبة
وشكرا لاخي الاستاذ امحمد سعيد جنرال الشعر علي هذ الموضوع القذيفة وليس هذا بمستغرب علي ملك الشعر والابداع
واتمني لك دوام هذا الجمال و هذه الروعة واتمني من الله ان تكون قصيدتك القادمة ملحمة للنصرالمبين ان شاء الله

----------


## دفكرى

الله على الجمال
كلمات  عبرت عن الحاله
 باسلوب يوجع 
ولحن جميل واداء رائع 
استاذ عصام علم الدين
كل محبتى وتقديرى


وكل الشكر للاستاذ محمد سعيد
 على هذه الهديه الجميله

----------


## طارق المملوك

الشاعر الكبير و اخى الحبيب شاعر الدانوب الازرق
الرقيق و المتالق دائما عصام علم الدين
اولا احييك على الكلمة فهى اصل الحدث من اوله الى اخره
اغبطك على تلك الكلمات الرائعة التى سطرها قلمك ا لرائع و اللامحدود
و الف الف مبروك على الكليب و الاغنية الرائعة التى تمثلت فى كلمة و لحن و اداء مصاحب لمشهد اكثر روعة يهز المشاعر و يكون بمثابة صرخة توقظ الغافلين
مبارك عليك اخى الحبيب

طارق المملوك

----------


## ابن البلد

الأستاذ عصام علم الدين

كلمات جميله جدا ومعبره وتعبر فعلا عن حالا الميت وحالهم الحيي تسلم ايدك يارب
 :f2: 
اللهم أنصر أهل غزة علي جميع اعدائهم يارب

وكل الشكر للأستاذ محمد سعيد
 :f:

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الجميل عصام علم الدين* 

*الف الف مبروك ومن نجاح الى نجاح بإذن الله*

*زعلان طبعا انى اخر واحد يبارك على الغنوة*
*ولكن عشم المحبة يعفيني من الاسف* 
*ويبقى ان اقول ان عصام علم الدين هو شاعر يتقن العمل والكتابة تحت الضغط الشديد*

*الف مبروك ياعصام* 
*والغنوة جميلة وكلماتها شعر حقيقي* 

*ربنا يوفقك ويديم عليك نعمة حب الناس يارب*

*اخوك*

*احمد ابوسنة*

----------

